# تصميم المواسير الخرسانية طبقاً للكود المصرى



## مهندس تراست (15 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
تحية طيبة وبعد

أود الاستفسار عن طريقة تصميم المواسير الخرسانية طبقاً للكود المصرى بطريقة (working stress)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

*شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب*


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب​


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب


----------



## tareksaied (28 يناير 2015)

_شكرا للمجهود ومبروك للمهندسين العرب_​


----------

